# new Wireless Extension causes warning when starting net.eth1

## bassvandijk

When starting /etc/init.d/net.eth1 I get the following warning:

```
* Starting eth1

 *   Configuring wireless network for eth1

Warning: Driver for device eth1 has been compiled with version 18

of Wireless Extension, while this program supports up to version 17.

Some things may be broken...

 *     eth1 connected to "VANDIJKWLAN" at 00:09:5B:DA:0B:C6

 *     in auto mode (WEP disabled)

 *   Bringing up eth1

 *     dhcp

 *       Running dhcpcd ...                                                                                               [ ok ]

 *       eth1 received address 192.168.0.3

```

I'm using baselayout-1.11.12-r4 and I'm running a ~x86 masked vanilla-sources-2.6.13-rc2 kernel.

The kernel driver apparantley uses a newer version of Wireless Extension ( version 18 ) while the init script (or the program that gets invoked by it) is using an older version ( version 17 ).

What things do I need to update in order to stop getting this warning?

----------

## _loki_

you need to update your wireless extensions in the kernel..

download the patch

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/iw_we18-5.diff copy it to your /usr/src/linux 

and run

```

cat iw_we18-5.diff | patch -p1 

```

afterwards you have to recopile the kernel and your wireless module (against the new kernel)

have funLast edited by _loki_ on Tue Jul 19, 2005 2:28 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Bigun

 *_loki_ wrote:*   

> you need to update your wireless extensions in the kernel..
> 
> download the patch
> 
> http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/iw_we18-5.diffcopy it to your /usr/src/linux 
> ...

 

This link doesn't work.

*EDIT*  

Link works now.

Thanks for the e-mail as well.

----------

## _loki_

ya.. give me your mail.. I can send it. I don't have a web-server.. maybe someone else can host it..

----------

## Bigun

I'll be happy to post it at my site, I PM'ed you my e-mail addy.

----------

## der bastler

Just for your interest: The file mentioned above is available at hp.com. It is a diff file, thus the correct link is

http://www.hpl.hp.com/personal/Jean_Tourrilhes/Linux/iw_we18-5.diff

(Just strip the "copy" from the "diff"...)

 :Very Happy: 

Patching 2.6.12-gentoo-r4 and -r6 seems to work (at least dry-run throws no errors). 

Compiling? Don't know, perhaps tonight, at home.

----------

## _loki_

There was just a space missing between the link and the word "copy".. Tried the patch with different kernel version with no problems so fare (running love-2.6.12-rc6-love1 right now)

----------

## der bastler

 *_loki_ wrote:*   

> There was just a space missing between the link and the word "copy".. Tried the patch with different kernel version with no problems so fare (running love-2.6.12-rc6-love1 right now)

 

Good to know, although I am a bit conservative regarding kernels. Gentoo-sources all the way, no problems since spring 2003.  :Very Happy: 

Anyway, the first things I do when I come across a broken link: play around with the URL, use google with "site:"...  :Wink: 

----------

